# First Road Bike, Used Giant OCR1 or New Trek 1500?



## zach383z (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to purchase my first road bike. I have two in mind, one is a 06 Giant OCR1 and the other is a 07 New Trek 1500.

Used 2005 Giant OCR1: Claims 100 miles $700
Full Ultegra Components
Shimano Flight Deck 
Clip in pedals
8 speed
3 front
Perfect condition...

New 07 Trek 1500: $850
Ultegra front and rear derailuer
105 shifters
9 speed
3 front
Carbon front fork and seat post
Stock pedals

Which of the two makes for the better deal?

I appreciate all help I can get!

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

In 2006 Ultegra was 10 speed (i.e., 10 sprockets in the rear), not 8 as you specify. This means that there is an error in your description somewhere (eg, wrong model #, wrong compenent spec, wrong rear cluster count, etc.). 

If one of the choices truly an OCR1, if it is as unused as you say, and if it fits (BIG IF here), then I would go with the OCR. However, if none of these ifs pan out, I would go with the Trek, because you may get some support from the bike shop, they may help you with fitting, and the bike will have a warranty.


----------



## zach383z (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you for bringing up the gearing. I just contacted the owner and he said it is actually an 2005... I am adjusting my inital post to reflect this.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would steer clear of the 8 speed. Parts are harder to come by. $700 does not seem to be much of a deal on that 2005. I have seen left over 2006's on the web for $799. I would pay the extra $100 for a new bike with 9 (or 10) speeds and a warranty.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Ultegra was configured as a 9 speed, not an 8 speed in 2005. I think the seller is having you on. Either the bike is way older than he says, or it's a way cheaper model with a very low end component system. Which means how can you trust all the other descriptions he's providing. 

Either way, I think you'd be better off with the Trek. At least that way you should be dealing with a more honest seller.


----------



## Gymrat (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought an OCR1 Brand new in 2005. It was $1000. I got a lot of bang for the buck. It is not entirely ultegra equipped. It has a 105 front derailure and the rear hubs are some Giant brand hub.The front fork and seat post are composite. I swapped the stock 12/26 cassette for a 12/23 upon purchase as I like a tight gear ratio and with the triple crank I really don't need a 26 cog in the rear. I have been riding this bike 4 years now and absolutely love it. It weighed in at 18 pounds on my scale, it is very responsive. My only nit with it is that when climbing a steep hill out of the saddle I get some rear wheel hop.


----------



## strykar (Jul 21, 2008)

the warranty of the new trek would make up for the diff between the levels. go with the trek, that way you know what you are getting and there is no confusion. I have the 1600 and absolutely love it. you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Gymrat (Apr 25, 2009)

Depending on your experience level I agree with Strykar. You say this is your first road bike, does that mean you have been mountain biking for some time? If you are new to bicycling definitely buy new at the shop. They will be able to fit you to the correct bike, you are taking a crap shoot when buying a used bike unless you know what you are doing. They will also be there to do a free tune up after 30 days and answer questions. I am pretty sure you will also get a lifetime warranty on the frame. Trek does build a top notch bicycle.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Trek fo sho*

I'm rocking a 2004/5ish trek USPS painted bike with 105 shifters/brakes, and it was bone stock when i got it used from a friend. It's been amazing for me, it was my first road bike after a lot of mountain biking, and it just changed my life completely. Used to ride maybe 100 miles a year on the mtb, and now i'm around 2500mpy on the 1500. It's now used a full time commuter for school, centuries, and just riding in general. awesome bike, stable, and comfy. I even rode the Seattle to Portland double century on it, and it was comfy enough i didn't have any issues... just change the saddle like i did (selle italia max flite gel flow)


----------

